# mastering yang style taijiquan book



## bigfootsquatch (Dec 13, 2007)

Are there any differences between this release http://www.amazon.com/Mastering-Yan...bs_sr_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1197581712&sr=8-1

and 
http://cgi.ebay.com/Mastering-Yang-...goryZ378QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


also if you'd like to recommend any other yang style books feel free, i am most interested in books that would compliment the essence and applications book by yang cheng fu


thanks!


----------



## East Winds (Dec 13, 2007)

bigfootsquatch,

I think it is probably the same book with (for whatever reason) a different cover. They are certainly both by Louise Swaim. I have the the one with the grey cover and can thoroughly recommend it. Not a "sit down and read through book", but a great "dip into" reference book on how Traditional Yang Family Taijiquan should be practised.

Another one worth a look is "Yang Style Taijiquan" by Yang Zhen Duo - Morning Glory Publishers, Beijing 1996 and available through Amazon.

Yang Zhen Ji (2nd son of Yang Cheng-fu) also published a book on his family style, but it is in Chinese and only available from China.

These books deal specifically with Yang Family form as transmitted by Yang Cheng-fu and not any of the many variations we see today.

Very best wishes


----------



## bigfootsquatch (Dec 13, 2007)

East Winds said:


> bigfootsquatch,
> 
> I think it is probably the same book with (for whatever reason) a different cover. They are certainly both by Louise Swaim. I have the the one with the grey cover and can thoroughly recommend it. Not a "sit down and read through book", but a great "dip into" reference book on how Traditional Yang Family Taijiquan should be practised.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks East Winds. I've ordered Fu Zhong Wen's book, and I should get Zhen Duos book for Christmas. haha :asian:


----------

